# RecipeDB - Simple APA



## Gavo (13/2/09)

Simple APA  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               4 Votes        Brewer's Notes Simple to brew extract. This got a lot of rave reviews from friends, very tasty. And has been requested for an encore. The 10 gram addition of Cascade was dry hopped at 4 days. A 8 litre boil was done with liquor from the steeped grain and .6 kg of LDME. The Pale Crystal was actually Bairds Pale Crystal Malt.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.2 kg Weyermann Caramunich I     2 kg Generic DME - Light    0.6 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    14 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 60mins)    14 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 10mins)    10 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         21L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.052 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 31.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.07%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 21L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## DKS (14/2/09)

I like this style alot, so many ways to tweak hop and other additions . I have done a few since starting to steep grains and boil hops with unhopped malt extracts. Probably two or three APAs this way rather than straight K&K which were OK. 
I dont know if sticking to style guide lines is essential for some nice tasters but since getting a trail of beersmith Im really getting into APAs adjusting additions here and there staying in the perameters set, trying to stay toward the lower end IBUs. (made another this morning)So far so good. 
Ive been using Cascade Amerillo Cluster and Tettnanger so far and happy with the results. A good malt taste , hop flavour and aroma without the malt being overpowering. 
Before making these I had never tried this style in a commercial beer, I wouldnt know what is available in this style. Ive read of Sierra Navada but never had one. Anyway I like the ones Im making and that will do. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Gavo (14/2/09)

DKS said:


> I like this style alot, so many ways to tweak hop and other additions .
> I dont know if sticking to style guide lines is essential for some nice tasters



I tend to use the style guidelines in order to improve my brewing and to give me an idea of what to use in a particular beer. I also treat style guidelines as just that, "Guidelines." This particular APA is at the lower end (well... actually of the lower end of the bitterness) for this style. Add a few grams at the 60 min addition and, Presto, you are within style.



DKS said:


> Before making these I had never tried this style in a commercial beer, I wouldnt know what is available in this style. Ive read of Sierra Navada but never had one. Anyway I like the ones Im making and that will do. :icon_cheers:
> Daz



I have not tried commercial versions of these either. If you like the ones you are making, that's great. At the end of the day that is one of the reasons we brew beer; to make what we want.

I am brewing another version of this tomorrow. A partial this time with Galaxy for bittering, Amarillo and Cascade for flavor and aroma.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## bullsneck (14/6/09)

For the grain in this recipe, is it steeped or boiled?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Cocko (14/6/09)

bullsneck said:


> For the grain in this recipe, is it steeped or boiled?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Hey Bullsneck,

Grain itself is NEVER boiled!!

So you steep speciality grain [Crystal] in hot water 60-70 deg. for 20-40 minutes... Then REMOVE grain using a filter of some sort... I used to use a stocking.

The now beer coloured water is what you boil.....

I hope this answers what you were asking... I am easily confused! :icon_drunk: 

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (14/6/09)

Thanks!

All sorted!


----------



## Gavo (16/6/09)

Yep the grain in this recipe is all speciality so steep. I steeped the grain in 2 lt of water at 65 degrees C for 30min, strained through a large strainer and sparged/poured another 2lt through the grain. Next added water to get to 8lt pre-boil volume and the first 600 grams of LDME and boiled for 60min as making the hop additions as required.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## masculator002 (16/6/09)

chinook, and columbus would also work nicely in this as well as the amarillo mentioned previously. I am currently brewing a similar brew using rakau.


----------



## Gavo (17/6/09)

One of the great parts of this style and recipe is that it is simple to sub in and out different hops. I have tried it as a partial using galaxy also. I reckon the NS for bittering gives a good crisp bitterness. Try others as you like I am still experimenting. I just made up an AG version using Simcoe and Cascade. Can't wait until I get time to brew it. :icon_drool2: 


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## 4bc (15/4/10)

Gday 

Just a quick question. The recipe says that the 10g of Cascade was at 4 days. Does this mean 4 days into the fermenting cycle, or like the other hops, its a countdown timer, i.e, 4 days before bottling/kegging.

Cheers Fellas


----------



## Gavo (21/4/10)

For me I refer to 4 days as per four days before bottling. Basically I aim at making sure that the aroma does not end up disappearing out of the airlock.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------

